# how off is this jacket and these boots



## gigiproductions (Oct 5, 2007)

so i bought this jacket from BEBE last week






and last night i ordered these boots





i have had the *THE HARDEST TIME* finding boots that match closely to the jacket. If these boots come in and are way off im returning them.

so how off are they?
super off? slightly off? can i get away with it..lol

im a dork


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 5, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 5, 2007)

i think they would look hot together! obviously the boots look a lil darker but who cares? they might be more similar in real life


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't even think it matters. The boots look darker, but I don't think they necessarily have to match exactly. I think you should be fine.

I like to go by the website. You know how your looking at a product and then they say "May we suggest..." and they show you other things that go with the item, or things that people have bought together.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 5, 2007)

i thinks its a pretty close match


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's close too. I love the boots.


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 5, 2007)

I think this would look hot together.  No biggie if it's a bit off.  It's better if it's not too matchy-matchy.


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 5, 2007)

yaya thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cross your fingers lol


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 5, 2007)

your gonna have something inbetween... so

1)it wont matter
2) i think colours look nicer similar toned than perfectly 'matching' anyway


----------



## ppalada (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo those boots are cute..the boots do look darker, but it doesnt offset it from the jacket...i think it'll still be a cute ensemble :-D


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 6, 2007)

good match, you can get away with it!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 6, 2007)

......


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 6, 2007)

they're great! i work at a bakers and that boot is so comfortable. lol, kinda weird having a man say that. also bakers has another boot called vannessa, they brown is also similar to that jacket. its a point tie, and also really comfortable.


----------



## Odette (Oct 6, 2007)

They are just fine. Remember leather is a natural fabric and no two colours are going to be the exactly the same even when dyed. Different hides etc....


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not think matching is a good thing, so you will look fab in your outfit.


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 8, 2007)

tomorrow will be d day..lol they come in so hopefully i can take a pic and show yall


----------



## meiming (Oct 8, 2007)

They don't look off to me. It's a pretty close match. Also you gotta keep in mind if both items are real leather, they will never look exactly the same and with eventually change slightly in color as you wear them (such is the nature of leather). But, since on is on top and one is on the bottom, it will not be as noticeable. Only if 2 pieces were right on each other would it be noticeable. Most people would never expect the pieces to be spot on anyhow. What makes the items match more than the color to me is actually the style and accents of the pieces. That they have clean lines, similar type leather and the gold accents. I think both look fabulous. You'll be fine girly! By the way, thanks! You've shown me 2 of my favorite things: outerwear and shoes


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2007)

They are very close and will look great together.  I love the jacket.


----------



## makeba (Oct 8, 2007)

You have good taste!! i love the jacket and the boots are to die for! the boots are a little darker but not over the top!! but you have to be happy with your purchase but i say keep them and rock it with a cute mini skirt!!


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 8, 2007)

i think they're good!  the boots are a tad bit darker but nothing too noticable.  i think you'd be able to wear them together!  they're so cute.  i love the jacket especially.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 10, 2007)

I think they look pretty good. There in the same family of browns so I don't think it'll look bad at all.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 10, 2007)

they don't look bad at all! those boots are sexy as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





maybe it's just me but i hate when people are super matchy matchy and these are in neutral tones so i think u can pull them off even they're not EXACT matches...


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 10, 2007)

it's a little darker but i think they would look really great together!


----------

